# Dangerous Areas of Cairo



## Daniel MSI

Hi Everyone, 

My family and I are being relocated to Cairo and I would like to gauge what the risky areas are in term of crime. Most of the stuff I checked until now is either outdated or very vague. Does anyone have any perception of what the safer/dangerous districts are??

Much Appreciated
Daniel


----------



## MaidenScotland

Daniel MSI said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My family and I are being relocated to Cairo and I would like to gauge what the risky areas are in term of crime. Most of the stuff I checked until now is either outdated or very vague. Does anyone have any perception of what the safer/dangerous districts are??
> 
> Much Appreciated
> Daniel




Hi and welcome to the forum,

I presume you mean what areas are safest to live in? 

Maiden.


----------



## Daniel MSI

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum,
> 
> I presume you mean what areas are safest to live in?
> 
> Maiden.


Hi Maiden, 

Firstly yes, to live in with regards to home break-ins, but I also would like to know if there are any particular areas that should be avoided, or that should not be traversed on foot. 

In addition, I also would like to know- is it safe for women to walk around by themselves? Is there much anti-western sentiment? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lanason

The risky areas are the apartments above and below Maidens ;-). 

But seriously I think the safest area is rehab along with Katameya, risky depends on if you have kids and plan to send them to school. Personally I wouldn't live downtown or in and around Tahrir square


----------



## Daniel MSI

Lanason said:


> The risky areas are the apartments above and below Maidens ;-).
> 
> But seriously I think the safest area is rehab along with Katameya, risky depends on if you have kids and plan to send them to school. Personally I wouldn't live downtown or in and around Tahrir square



Thanks!!


----------



## Whitedesert

Crime moves where the opportunities are, so areas frequented by expats, and middle class Egyptians are prone to crime. I would not suggest you move to As Salaam for example, but generally even poorer areas like Subra/Sabtaya/ maybe even Boulak is not really unsafe. For Cairo crime used to be pickpocketing, now it has progressed to car breakin and stealing the entire car, and housebreaking, even in the good areas of Maadi/Degla. Is that unsafe? No, I dont think so, but that is off cause the South African in me speaking. Unsafe, in our book include violance, and that I am yet to see or hear about. Females, and especially "western" females are harrassed no matter what age they are, that you need to learn how to handle, and there are various ways. I would seriously recommend no open shoulders, mini skirts, tight anything, low bustline anything. Keep clothing "respectable", as much as the ladies can. will save them a lot of hazzles. Dont come here with the "western" democracy bill of rights, constitution, feminism etc, erc kind of attitude. That will just get you in hot water and in the end make you hate the place. When in Rome...


----------



## Daniel MSI

*New Cairo/Heliopolis/Giza*

I will be going back and forth from New Cairo, Heliopolis, and Giza- any tips for these areas????

THanks everyone for your help!!!


----------



## Whitedesert

Daniel MSI said:


> I will be going back and forth from New Cairo, Heliopolis, and Giza- any tips for these areas????
> 
> THanks everyone for your help!!!


Be careful of cause, but those areas are where you will run into me, and most other expats from time to time, and I am still fat and healthy after 7 years


----------



## MaidenScotland

As a new person to Cairo I would suggest you give Giza a miss as it would probably be too local for you plus the nicer villas etc are way out on the desert road and basically near nothing other than sand.

Mohandiseen, Zamalek, Heliopolis, Maadi. are all expat areas and quite central for everything.


----------



## MaidenScotland

p,s the rent and description of the property is usually a good indicator.


----------



## Daniel MSI

MaidenScotland said:


> p,s the rent and description of the property is usually a good indicator.


Thanks Maiden, 

In these areas are there many break-ins? Is it safe to walk around on foot- say to send my wife of son to the store? 

These may seem like dumb questions- but can I park my vehicle on the street in these areas or are their secured lots? 

Thanks!


----------



## txlstewart

I live in Maadi, and I like the fact that I can walk nearly everywhere--in daytime. I usually take a taxi at night. I feel that Western dressing is a bit more tolerated in Maadi (Degla/Suryat area)--Maadi is a big area, so choose carefully where you live. 

Most apartments will let you know if there is parking either on street or under the building. It costs more....

I work in New Cairo, but commute each day. I go early (by 6:20), so the traffic isn't so bad. It can be quite congested in the afternoon, but it is worth it to be in an area with mature landscaping. I love the trees and plants that are in my part of Maadi. The streets are narrow, which can be good and bad. I like it a lot here!


----------



## Whitedesert

I agree, but then again, my wife and I walk around freely at night in Maadi, and never had a problem. I will not allow her to do that by herself though. If she needs go somewhere at night, even closeby she uses a taxi, and also a taxi driver known, and trusted by us. What happens is that the expat woman through the grapevine identify the good guys, and then give him all there business, so it is a two-way street thing working very well. It is not just about being safe for them, but also about how the guy drives, which is important, some of them drive like possessed maniacs! Strangely enough the woman get "hit" on more in the day, because these guys doing this knows their husbands are working.


----------



## Daniel MSI

Yes- I have heard the driving is particularly dangerous in Egypt. I read in the news that policemen are also on strike or something?? Does this affect the day to day life there? Can you go to a police station for an emergency?


----------



## Whitedesert

The strike is over. Yup, there is tourist police here who kind of look after the expats as well. You can contact them, we have emergency mobile numbers. Get those when you get here. It kind of works o/k, but just dont expect them to be a "Bobby" They are not. They are not trained policemen like you are used to.


----------



## MaidenScotland

You may be given a car and driver with your package.. I would recommend you use it as driving here can be a nightmare of course Lanson etc do their own driving and enjoy it but he doesn't live in such a congested area as the ones I have recommended. If you have your own car and driver and you are stuck in the office then you should be able to send him to take your wife shopping etc and that will save the use of taxis.
Parking will depend on what type of building, some have garages and you will pay a token fee to park in them and of course you will pay the street pasha to park in the street, nominal amounts.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> You may be given a car and driver with your package.. I would recommend you use it as driving here can be a nightmare of course Lanson etc do their own driving and enjoy it but he doesn't live in such a congested area as the ones I have recommended. If you have your own car and driver and you are stuck in the office then you should be able to send him to take your wife shopping etc and that will save the use of taxis.
> Parking will depend on what type of building, some have garages and you will pay a token fee to park in them and of course you will pay the street pasha to park in the street, nominal amounts.


I drive everywhere - 40 mins each way to work, then downtown Maadi, Zamalek, heliopolis, citystars, airport - even drive 5 hrs to Hurgarda a number if times. No probs

But i do have 4 drivers working directly for me and they go get the car maintained, and as per this weekend, will pick me and the family up and drop us at the airport door. The best of all worlds


----------



## marenostrum

Daniel MSI said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My family and I are being relocated to Cairo and I would like to gauge what the risky areas are in term of crime. Most of the stuff I checked until now is either outdated or very vague. Does anyone have any perception of what the safer/dangerous districts are??
> 
> Much Appreciated
> Daniel


Personally I don't think it is very unsafe here.

You need to be careful like everywhere and to be honest I would not advise any woman anywhere in the world to go out alone late at night.
In terms of districts I don't think there is much difference in terms of personal safety. I don't know why as a foreigner you might want to tour bulaq, shybra anyway, unless you commute through those areas for work.

BUT everyone worries about safety issues before coming here like crime and things like that and forget safety issues such as being involved in a car crash or having accidents with electrics in your accomodation. Driving standards are shocking and electric safety is even worse.

I would be more worried about these issues than being robbed which imho has low probability.

you'll probably get 20 people answering this thread and each one of us will have a different view but please watch it with the electric in your accomodation and it does not matter if your company is providing it, it does not mean it is any safer....

You get your bag stolen yes it is ****, inconvenient and you will be angry, but if your kid sticks his finger in a plug in your flatand fries like a slice of bacon because there is no earth this will put worrying about bag snatching into perspective...


----------



## Lanason

Earth - don't be daft. No such thing. We have replaced a number of fittings with ones from the UK. 

Also don't buy cheap extension sockets or adapters - they are a HUGE risk .......

Smoking and sparks flying )


----------



## Whitedesert

marenostrum said:


> Personally I don't think it is very unsafe here.
> 
> You need to be careful like everywhere and to be honest I would not advise any woman anywhere in the world to go out alone late at night.
> In terms of districts I don't think there is much difference in terms of personal safety. I don't know why as a foreigner you might want to tour bulaq, shybra anyway, unless you commute through those areas for work.
> 
> BUT everyone worries about safety issues before coming here like crime and things like that and forget safety issues such as being involved in a car crash or having accidents with electrics in your accomodation. Driving standards are shocking and electric safety is even worse.
> 
> I would be more worried about these issues than being robbed which imho has low probability.
> 
> you'll probably get 20 people answering this thread and each one of us will have a different view but please watch it with the electric in your accomodation and it does not matter if your company is providing it, it does not mean it is any safer....
> 
> You get your bag stolen yes it is ****, inconvenient and you will be angry, but if your kid sticks his finger in a plug in your flatand fries like a slice of bacon because there is no earth this will put worrying about bag snatching into perspective...


yup, I agree with most of this. The real danger is carelessness, not crime per say...


----------



## Whitedesert

I used to drive everywhere, and after 6 moths of ruining my first company car was quite proud I could drive here, but after a couple years it just became one big hazzle. Now I drive only on weekends, not in the week, I have a company driver now for the week. I still drive to Sharm/Dahab/Taba/Hurghada/Ein Soukna, but not downtown if I can help it. If we want to go down the Corniche somewhere I still leave the car at the apartment and take a taxi (with a guy we know).


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> As a new person to Cairo I would suggest you give Giza a miss as it would probably be too local for you plus the nicer villas etc are way out on the desert road and basically near nothing other than sand.
> 
> Mohandiseen, Zamalek, Heliopolis, Maadi. are all expat areas and quite central for everything.


Hey what about Agouza it's pretty calm these days !


----------



## Daniel MSI

*Nighttime Driving*

Is it safe to drive in Metropolitan Cairo at night? Or do people just stay in their homes when it gets dark.


----------



## Whitedesert

On the contrary! every single Egyptian that has a car is on the road in the evening. The city comes alive after 8PM and they joll until the early hours. It is safe from a crime point of view, but then it becomes like those bashing car events my dad used to take me to, you know, the ones where you race in a mud bowl and try and bash each other out of the race. The car still running wins, not the fastest. Best to use a taxi then, and let him put up with it, he is used to it.


----------



## Maireadhoey

Daniel MSI said:


> Is it safe to drive in Metropolitan Cairo at night? Or do people just stay in their homes when it gets
> 
> Pre revolution Cairo was an exceptionally safe city, since then yes crime has increased but it must be put in context you are more likely to be mugged in London or Dublin than here. I drive at night but only in certain areas, not because of car jackings but because the traffic is crazy no matter what time of the day. Everyone goes out at night in fact it really comes alive at night. Cafe culture and eating out is a national pastime, I notice you are coming out for a few visits first which is great, don't read too much into " media reports" very few are operating without an agenda, just come with an open mind and ask around, it may not be for you or you may love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irisheyesoncairo


----------



## PoleDancer

I agree with the two previous comments. There's a lot of noise about crime at the moment, but that's seemingly because there was so little of it (or at least so little that impacted expats) prior to the revolution. I still judge it far safer (from a crime perspective) here than a typical British city. Remember of course that here you don't have half the city fired up on booze of a Friday night. I walk / cycle through low income areas here in a way I never would dare do in the UK.

As has been said, the main risk (IMHO) is the beyond-appalling standard of driving. Less so downtown, as traffic moves so slowly anyway, but the ring road, autostrad and some other major highways are deadly. Whilst most of us here presumably drive defensively, and certainly not in the crazy way that many Egyptians do, I rate risk of death / serious injury on the roads far, far above any other risk here.

As for driving at night, I generally don't, but only because the traffic is so snarled up, crawly and generally maddening that I find it far quicker to get around by bicycle.

[Edit] Similar thread here


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> Hey what about Agouza it's pretty calm these days !


Lol yes it is. I actually like Agouza but you would be hard pushed to call it an expat enclave lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

There has always been crime here, no better or worse than any other capital city, just that previous to the revolution the stats were manipulated and of course many crimes are not reported due to the police response or even the lack of it.


----------



## marenostrum

PoleDancer said:


> I agree with the two previous comments. There's a lot of noise about crime at the moment, but that's seemingly because there was so little of it (or at least so little that impacted expats) prior to the revolution. I still judge it far safer (from a crime perspective) here than a typical British city. Remember of course that here you don't have half the city fired up on booze of a Friday night. I walk / cycle through low income areas here in a way I never would dare do in the UK.
> 
> As has been said, the main risk (IMHO) is the beyond-appalling standard of driving. Less so downtown, as traffic moves so slowly anyway, but the ring road, autostrad and some other major highways are deadly. Whilst most of us here presumably drive defensively, and certainly not in the crazy way that many Egyptians do, I rate risk of death / serious injury on the roads far, far above any other risk here.
> 
> As for driving at night, I generally don't, but only because the traffic is so snarled up, crawly and generally maddening that I find it far quicker to get around by bicycle.
> 
> [Edit] Similar thread here


Well when I drive on those bloody ramps near towards and from Gezirah I always feel someone is doing a L Hamilton job on me....ie. shunt me out of the road....I don't think us foreigners will ever get used to these guys driving...


----------



## soms

*Crazy driving*

Just take it easy.

Spend a month or so going out in the evening using taxis, they are pretty cheap and you'll get a feel if are prepared to deal with all the hassle of driving.lane:


----------



## jameshandy

contruary to others i have never felt at ill ease in cairo for travelling through giza be prepared for long traffic jams if using metro or micro bus be prepared to be hot and crammed, living if you really want to maximise your living dont lemming to the expat areas in the middle of cairo the air quality is very poor especially if you have children there are guarded compounds in the new areas around cairo i would highly recomend sheik zaid or 6 october citys yes you drive in but it doesnt take long and new building regs means that no building is over 5 stories high there are plenty of villas and every property has a garden highly rare in cairoits a bit like living in beckenham or elstree and commuting to london . as for shopping the biggest shopping mall and one of the rare european style ones is the arabia mall between sheikzaid and 6octoberbut thats like saying between salford and manchester as they actually touch you also have hyper one and carrefour in the area, lastly there are some great sports clubs in this area think of david lloydds and make it 20 x bigger ours is 6 october club you can gently stroll around the club grounds watching various sports classes or matches taking place or sit next to the heated open air pools or have a meal in one of the various restaurents around. an earlier poster put it you need to watch how you dress and you will always get hassled to buy something but a few chosen words in arabic about living there and go pick on a tourist or telling him his price is that of a thief soon deters


----------



## marenostrum

jameshandy said:


> contruary to others i have never felt at ill ease in cairo for travelling through giza be prepared for long traffic jams if using metro or micro bus be prepared to be hot and crammed, living if you really want to maximise your living dont lemming to the expat areas in the middle of cairo the air quality is very poor especially if you have children there are guarded compounds in the new areas around cairo i would highly recomend sheik zaid or 6 october citys yes you drive in but it doesnt take long and new building regs means that no building is over 5 stories high there are plenty of villas and every property has a garden highly rare in cairoits a bit like living in beckenham or elstree and commuting to london . as for shopping the biggest shopping mall and one of the rare european style ones is the arabia mall between sheikzaid and 6octoberbut thats like saying between salford and manchester as they actually touch you also have hyper one and carrefour in the area, lastly there are some great sports clubs in this area think of david lloydds and make it 20 x bigger ours is 6 october club you can gently stroll around the club grounds watching various sports classes or matches taking place or sit next to the heated open air pools or have a meal in one of the various restaurents around. an earlier poster put it you need to watch how you dress and you will always get hassled to buy something but a few chosen words in arabic about living there and go pick on a tourist or telling him his price is that of a thief soon deters


I have never actually been to 6 october yet. From what you tell me it is very nice also that sports club sounds interesting. How much is the membership there?

I like Zamalek but you do notice a lot of concrete here :ranger: (exclusing the Gez sports of course).

I guess it is a toss of the coin job between living in glitzy central cairo or a nice green area in 6 October....sounds like a difficult choice. You would not want to drive for ages to go out but at the same time peace and quiet has its appeal.

Time for a visit to 6 October I think.


----------



## jameshandy

marenostrum said:


> I have never actually been to 6 october yet. From what you tell me it is very nice also that sports club sounds interesting. How much is the membership there?
> 
> I like Zamalek but you do notice a lot of concrete here :ranger: (exclusing the Gez sports of course).
> 
> I guess it is a toss of the coin job between living in glitzy central cairo or a nice green area in 6 October....sounds like a difficult choice. You would not want to drive for ages to go out but at the same time peace and quiet has its appeal.
> 
> Time for a visit to 6 October I think.


 i think you will see a big difference also check out sheik zaid city really nice while here you can also visit arabia mall and hyper 1 with its mini water park for the bambinos there is also palmhills and garden city which all make up part of 6october and of course dreampark is here as well the club costs 60,000 EGP for family to join but annual renewal is just 150EGP for the family so it depends how long you intend staying they may give discount you know egyptians always try a haggle


----------



## GM1

the only problem for these areas is the public transport. If you have your own car there is no problem. Only maybe that you have to drive your kids everywhere.


----------



## Sonrisa

Can I just point that I get shortness of breath everytime I read a long text that has no puntuation? Why it happens I do not know...


----------



## Lanason

Sonrisa said:


> Can I just point that I get shortness of breath everytime I read a long text that has no puntuation? Why it happens I do not know...


I gave up up after the first sentence


----------



## hurghadapat

Sonrisa said:


> Can I just point that I get shortness of breath everytime I read a long text that has no puntuation? Why it happens I do not know...


Good practice for learning how to hold your breath.....then you can go free diving in the Red Sea.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I was mugged this evening or at least he tried to steal my watch but luckily I had taken it off before leaving the house.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I was mugged this evening or at least he tried to steal my watch but luckily I had taken it off before leaving the house.


Not nice......good job you had left it at home,but maybe good idea to take one of your staff with you if going on streets.Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Not nice......good job you had left it at home,but maybe good idea to take one of your staff with you if going on streets.Better be safe than sorry.


I never usually walk alone but my drivers etc are still on holiday and as I was going to walk to my Spanish lesson I took all my jewellery off and left my money at home ,I really had nothing of any value other than my Spanish notes and they are useless lol


----------



## Helen Ellis

Sonrisa said:


> Can I just point that I get shortness of breath everytime I read a long text that has no puntuation? Why it happens I do not know...


Strange but true, I found myself waiting for the comma so I could pause to breathe. Daft isn't it.


----------



## txlstewart

MaidenScotland said:


> I was mugged this evening or at least he tried to steal my watch but luckily I had taken it off before leaving the house.


Glad you're safe!

At Stella Di Mare this week, we were shot at (with a pellet gun) whilst waiting for the Golf Hotel shuttle. We were sitting on the window ledge at the Grand Hotel. The shot was fired from a condo's open window. It hit the hotel's window (just by our heads), then bounced down. We told the guards, etc. and tourist police about it, but absolutely nothing was done.

(The whole trip was hostile-feeling, especially on the beach!)


----------



## jameshandy

txlstewart said:


> Glad you're safe!
> 
> At Stella Di Mare this week, we were shot at (with a pellet gun) whilst waiting for the Golf Hotel shuttle. We were sitting on the window ledge at the Grand Hotel. The shot was fired from a condo's open window. It hit the hotel's window (just by our heads), then bounced down. We told the guards, etc. and tourist police about it, but absolutely nothing was done.
> 
> (The whole trip was hostile-feeling, especially on the beach!)


your still safer there than britain and which grand were you staying at alex hurghada , sharm ????


----------



## txlstewart

jameshandy said:


> your still safer there than britain and which grand were you staying at alex hurghada , sharm ????


Ain El Soukhna


----------



## jameshandy

txlstewart said:


> Ain El Soukhna


to be honest the egyptians are lousy soldiers , and not better shots, just try visiting the shooting club at ramaia by the pyramids its a good giggle if it came anywhere near you it was probably aimed else where. Even Obama felt safe enough to visit and give a speach at my father in laws university


----------



## MaidenScotland

jameshandy said:


> to be honest the egyptians are lousy soldiers , and not better shots, just try visiting the shooting club at ramaia by the pyramids its a good giggle if it came anywhere near you it was probably aimed else where. Even Obama felt safe enough to visit and give a speach at my father in laws university




It's irrelevant how good a shot they are or not.


----------



## jameshandy

MaidenScotland said:


> It's irrelevant how good a shot they are o00r not.


not irrelevent, if you know about guns or shooting which her majesties armed services taught me quite a lot enough to get a runners up medal at bisley . most people cant hit a barn door a 20 paces which accounts for so many innocents killed in drive byes


----------



## MaidenScotland

jameshandy said:


> not irrelevent, if you know about guns or shooting which her majesties armed services taught me quite a lot enough to get a runners up medal at bisley . most people cant hit a barn door a 20 paces which accounts for so many innocents killed in drive byes




Lol well I did hold a shot gun licence for many years. It is irrelevant if they are a good shot or not when someone is firing at you


----------



## Sonrisa

THis morning a lady got attacked by a passing car that snatched her bag, right outside my flat. They had dragged her along as she hold onto her bag and they wouldn't let go of it , which resulted in her ending up with some light bruises and scratches on her legs and back.

Naturally she was very shocked. But she was ok, or at least not injured in a way that required hospital treatment. 

From what I could gather, she had just gone to the cash machine in road nine, and was under the impression that her attackers had followed her upon leaving the bank and walking along canal street. 

Crime is on the increase, no doubt.


----------



## jameshandy

Sonrisa said:


> THis morning a lady got attacked by a passing car that snatched her bag, right outside my flat. They had dragged her along as she hold onto her bag and they wouldn't let go of it , which resulted in her ending up with some light bruises and scratches on her legs and back.
> 
> Naturally she was very shocked. But she was ok, or at least not injured in a way that required hospital treatment.
> 
> From what I could gather, she had just gone to the cash machine in road nine, and was under the impression that her attackers had followed her upon leaving the bank and walking along canal street.
> 
> Crime is on the increase, no doubt.


maybe everyone should pack up and go home to their nice safe countries ...roflmao and yes that is sarcasm  lane:


----------



## hurghadapat

jameshandy said:


> your still safer there than britain and which grand were you staying at alex hurghada , sharm ????


Don't know which part of wales you are from but don't hear of that many shootings there and at least in the UK you can rely on the police without having to pay backsheesh....you only feel safe in Egypt because most crimes are not reported and if they are the crime figures are for sure not published.


----------



## MaidenScotland

There was a shooting in Dokki on Monday night, I don't have any details other than a friend was denied entry to the street because of the shooting


----------



## MaidenScotland

jameshandy said:


> maybe everyone should pack up and go home to their nice safe countries ...roflmao and yes that is sarcasm  lane:




In the UK I have never been.
mugged
sexually molested
blatantly ripped off
charged a higher price because of the colour of my skin
been asked how much I charge for sexual favours.
Cat called
Brushed up against in the street.
Have staff borrow money when they have no intention of paying back

but I would not say it does not happen on a daily basis in the UK unlike the posters who try and tell everyone that Egypt is very safe when it isn't.

Years ago I used to read the court cases in a local newspaper, called Caught red handed, lol 2 a week it made me wonder what happened to the van loads of criminals that were being deposited in the jail below me several times a day.


----------



## MaidenScotland

In the Uk I do not know

any drug addicts or where the nearest brothel is.. but I do here


----------



## wordsmithy

*Rehab seems safe*

Although there are pluses and minuses to the El Rehab area, having lived here for two months I'd say it's quite safe, relatively unpolluted and family-friendly...in fact a bit _too _family-friendly for my taste as a bachelor. The downside is that it's a long drive to Ma'adi and downtown Cairo. But the souk here is amazingly convenient for setting up a household and Drinkies delivers in about an hour and a half.


----------



## Cairo Cathy

Daniel MSI said:


> I will be going back and forth from New Cairo, Heliopolis, and Giza- any tips for these areas????
> 
> THanks everyone for your help!!!


6th October City 

Lots of compounds. It has the ring road link straight to New Cairo and 6th October is part of Giza governorate.
It's 10 min drive from Pyramids.
It has a a main town with all facilities and you rarely need to go Downtown for anything. Good schools. Much quieter roads. Very green. Plenty of clubs and has 2 big theme parks for kids. Cinemas and loads of shopping malls with hypermarkets like Carrefour and Spinneys. It has golf and football areas. Big hotels like Hilton and Sheraton. 2 Very good hospitals called 6th October University Hospital and Dar Al Fouad ( famous ). A young vibrant community as it houses many universities. Nicely laid out and easy to get around. Property is cheaper than Rehab etc. 

Check it out.


----------



## hhaddad

Cairo Cathy said:


> 6th October City
> 
> Lots of compounds. It has the ring road link straight to New Cairo and 6th October is part of Giza governorate.
> It's 10 min drive from Pyramids.
> It has a a main town with all facilities and you rarely need to go Downtown for anything. Good schools. Much quieter roads. Very green. Plenty of clubs and has 2 big theme parks for kids. Cinemas and loads of shopping malls with hypermarkets like Carrefour and Spinneys. It has golf and football areas. Big hotels like Hilton and Sheraton. 2 Very good hospitals called 6th October University Hospital and Dar Al Fouad ( famous ). A young vibrant community as it houses many universities. Nicely laid out and easy to get around. Property is cheaper than Rehab etc.
> 
> Check it out.


AND ONE OF THE HIGHEST CRIME RATES.Even the white taxi drivers are reticent to go there because of the high number of them have had their taxis pinched by force


----------



## Cairo Cathy

hhaddad said:


> AND ONE OF THE HIGHEST CRIME RATES.Even the white taxi drivers are reticent to go there because of the high number of them have had their taxis pinched by force


That's complete rubbish 

There are white, yellow, old, and the white and blue taxis all over 6th October.

The most dangerous place is North Cairo. Thats where most car jackings take place.


----------



## hhaddad

Cairo Cathy said:


> That's complete rubbish
> 
> There are white, yellow, old, and the white and blue taxis all over 6th October.
> 
> The most dangerous place is North Cairo. Thats where most car jackings take place. Check out Nile Motors forum to see the hot spots for crime.


You didn't see or understand the protest by the Taxi drivers last week . Anyway everone is entitled to their own opinion and I can assure you yhat when you read the crime pages in the arabic version of the newspapers 6th October is at least mentioned once daily for theft,drugs or murder.


----------



## Cairo Cathy

hhaddad said:


> You didn't see or understand the protest by the Taxi drivers last week . Anyway everone is entitled to their own opinion and I can assure you yhat when you read the crime pages in the arabic version of the newspapers 6th October is at least mentioned once daily for theft,drugs or murder.


I am Egyptian and live in 6th October.
You said white taxis don't go there and they do.


----------



## hhaddad

Cairo Cathy said:


> I am Egyptian and live in 6th October.
> You said white taxis don't go there and they do.


There you misquote me I said reticent (reluctant)to go there.


----------

